# first day open



## raiderfan (Sep 5, 2009)

We opened to the public tonight and everything went great!!! No mechanical breakdowns, actors all did well and had a decent crowd!!! What a great way to start it off!!!! I can't wait until wensday when we open again!!!


----------

